# OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte



## Blauzahn (26. November 2009)

Servus in die Runde,
als ich heute meinen Briefkasten leerte, fiel mit ein A4 Umschlag entgegen...
Nanu, dachte ich, adressiert an den Verein und dann vom Baumarkt? Ok, der Aufmacher des Anschreibens war das Angebot einer Kundenkarte mit Rabattangebot für den Verein. Gut dachte ich, aber da war doch nochwas im Umschlag |kopfkrat.
...ein Katalog, 74 Seiten in A5, der Firma Westline, mit allen möglichen Angelgerätschaften, Zubehör etc....  
hinten auf dem Katalog ein Aufdruck/Kleber des anschreibenden Baumarktes.
Das erweiterte Sortiment "Alles rund ums Angeln" wird dann auch im weiteren Verlauf des Schreibens hervorgehoben.
Mir war bisher neu, dass erstens, OBI sein Sortiment um diese Warengruppe erweitert hat und zweitens auch die beworbene Firma Westline (noch nie gehört).
Neben geblisterter Ware (Wirbel, Haken, Schnüre) mit Westline-Label, tauchen u.a. SpiderWire, Vision One (?), Sunrise (?), Berg Pilker (u.a. auch in der Bucht zu finden) und einiges mehr im Katalog auf.
In welcher Gegend gibt es auch Baumärkte die so gezielt, die erweiterte Warengruppe bzw. das neuentdeckte Kundeklientel bewirbt?
Auch würde mich Eure Meinung zu dieser "Offensive" interessieren.
Was haltet ihr von den angebotenen Artikeln, bzw. vllt. hat schon der ein oder andere Erfahrungen hiermit gesammelt?

Grüße in die Runde,
René


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Bei uns gibt es auch einige Hellweg Baumärkte die Westline haben.
Die Auswahl ist sehr sehr schmal..
Wers braucht... :m

Westline ist übrigens (nach meinen Informationsstand) die billig und Überschussmarke von Sänger


----------



## alligator (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Hier im Norden gab es mal Angelzeug (z.B. Exori) bei den TOOM- Baumärkten!
Sogar lebend Köder (Wurm etc.)! Hat sich nicht gehalten!

Gruß Alligator


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Westline-Firmensitz und Sänger-Firmensitz sind identisch. Von daher dürftest Du recht haben, Tommi Engel.

Billig sind die Westline-Sachen auf alle Fälle.
Habe einmal ein paar Vorfachhaken ausprobiert, Preis-Leistungsverhältnis scheint OK zu sein.


----------



## .Sebastian. (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Bei uns im BayWa Baumarkt, gab es auch mal Angelsachen: Qualität war nicht sonderlich gut, und das Angebot war schmal... hat sich soweit ich weiß auch nicht gehalten! 
Finde ich auch besser so, wenn der Baumarkt damit kein Erfolg hat. Ich bin der Meinung die Baumärkte sollten nicht auf die Idee kommen auch noch unseren Angelmärkten Konkurrenz zu machen! Nicht, dass diese sich dann nicht mehr halten können...


----------



## Bobster (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Tommi hat schon alles gesagt.

Es lebe die "Blister-Packung"
:m


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Der "Toom" - Markt in unserer Nähe hat auch eine ziemlich Exori - lastige Angelabteilung. Schön und gut, aber kompetente Beratung und Service darf man da sicher nicht erwarten. Mal eben Schnur aufspulen oder den Spitzenring wechseln lassen - knick`es. Und die Frage "wo denn die Zander auf welchen Gufi momentan besonders gut beißen" dürfte wohl kaum mehr als ein fragendes, gequältes Lächeln auslösen. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Angelzubehör dort bleiben, wo es hin gehört - im Angelladen!#6


----------



## padotcom (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Gibts bei uns in den meisten Baumärkten.
Auch Lebendköder bekommt man ganz problemlos. Darum zieht bei mir auch das Argument nicht mehr, das wenn ich mein Tackle online kaufe, der kleine Angelladen um die Eckke zu machen muss und ich dann keine Köder mehr bekomme. #6


----------



## flowree (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*



padotcom schrieb:


> Gibts bei uns in den meisten Baumärkten.
> Auch Lebendköder bekommt man ganz problemlos. Darum zieht bei mir auch das Argument nicht mehr, das wenn ich mein Tackle online kaufe, der kleine Angelladen um die Eckke zu machen muss und ich dann keine Köder mehr bekomme. #6




und man bekommt sie montag-samstag bis 20 uhr!


----------



## Balaton1980 (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung die Baumärkte sollten nicht auf die Idee kommen auch noch unseren Angelmärkten Konkurrenz zu machen! Nicht, dass diese sich dann nicht mehr halten können...


 
naja, deine meinung in allen ehren - aber dann sollten wir uns vereinigen und gegen ebay vorgehen |kopfkrat

bei uns gibt es solche angebote in den baumärkten nicht.
aber prinzipiell denk ich ist das doch das gleiche wie in den angelläden. ich mein, der eine vertreibt "billig"- und der andere "teure"- bzw. "markenware" das liegt doch sowieso immer im auge des betrachters |bigeyes.
würden marken wie "westline" keinen absatz haben, dann würd es sie nicht geben.
und davon abgesehen, kompetente beratung und guten service bekommt man auch nicht automatisch im angelladen - boardsuche benutzen


----------



## Pikepauly (26. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Das Westline Sortiment vertreibt bei uns Max Bahr und die Zebco/Quantum/Browning Sachen gibts beim Hagebaumarkt.

Was schon auffält ist das die AD-Leute der Angelgerätehersteller gerne in die Baumärkte ihre Ladenhüter entsorgen. Irgendwo muss der Kram ja hin den keiner kaufen will.
Das klappt halt weil in den Baumärkten im Regelfall niemand ist der Ahnung vom Angeln hat.


----------



## Heilbutt (27. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Ich kauf sowas ja grundsätzlich auch im Fachhandel, aber ich solchen Momenten muß ich oft an meine:

*Fisherman 5500* denken.
Diese Rolle hatte ich vor geschätzten 25 Jahren als Kind
bei C&C Meister, einem "Groß-Supermarkt" gekauft.
Sie kann nicht viel gekostet haben, sonst hätte ich sie nicht gekauft!?!|kopfkrat
Das war jahrelang meine einzige Allround-Rolle, hat dutzende
Male in Ostseewasser getaucht ohne ausgespült zu werden, und hat generell nicht sehr viel Pflege erhalten. Mittlerweile schmiere ich sie.:m
Inzwischen angelt mein Sohn damit - ohne Probleme!!

(Ein "high-end-Produkt" ist sie aber wahrlich nicht)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*



flowree schrieb:


> und man bekommt sie montag-samstag bis 20 uhr!


 

Jo und Sonntag gehen die ganz ganz schlauen (also ich :q) dann zu "Pflanzen Kölle" .... (sonntagsverkauf bis 16°°) #6


----------



## Fisherman1990 (27. November 2009)

*AW: OBI-Baumarkt vertreibt Angelgeräte*

Moin 

ich kann dir sagen das wir vom OBI nur regionsbegrenzt die ware reinnehmen d.h bei uns an der müritz kommt bootszubehör rein und irgendwo anders werden halt die angelsachen vertrieben . Wir haben das Bootszubehör ab Dezember drinne und denke auch mal das es für unsere region angebracht ist .  

MFG Fisherman


----------

